# Nồi chiên không dầu là gì? Có nên dùng nồi chiên không dầu để nấu thức ăn



## Tee208 (28/7/18)

*Nồi chiên không dầu là gì?*
Nồi chiên không dầu còn được gọi với nhiều cái tên khác nhau như: nồi chiên chân không, nồi chiên khí nóng hay nồi chiên không khí…là một loại nồi chiên còn khá mới mẻ ở Việt Nam.

Nồi chiên không dầu hay còn gọi là nồi chiên chân không, ra đời với mục đích giảm thiểu lượng dầu chiên để đảm bảo sức khỏe và khắc phục nhược điểm dầu văng tung tóe khi chiên bằng chảo.

*Nồi chiên không dầu hoạt động như thế nào?*
Nồi chiên làm chín vàng thực phẩm bằng cách đốt nóng không khí trong nồi lên đến khoảng 200 độ C rồi dùng quạt thổi thành một luồng khí nóng luân chuyển nhanh và mạnh đều khắp bề mặt thực phẩm. Thức ăn sẽ được làm chín một cách nhanh chóng trong từ 10-15 phút. Nồi chiên không cần sử dụng dầu mỡ nên còn được gọi là nồi chiên không dầu.

Nồi chiên không dầu chỉ mất khoảng 3 phút để máy làm nóng không khí lên mức nhiệt mong muốn và tổng thời gian làm chín thực phẩm chỉ bằng một nửa so với lò nướng đối lưu thông thường.

Một chiếc nồi chiên không dầu thường bao gồm 2 phần. Phần trên chứa thanh nhiệt (dây mayso) và quạt. Phần dưới là một khay chiên có thể tháo rời, bên trong khay chiên này là một rá chiên dùng chứa thực phẩm cần chiên, rá chiên này có đáy làm bằng lưới để khí nóng dễ dàng lưu chuyển. Các nồi chiên giá rẻ thường tích hợp rá chiên vào khay chiên nên sẽ không tháo rời rá chiên ra được, không tiện cho việc vệ sinh nồi, trong khi các nồi cao cấp hơn có thể tháo rá chiên ra khi cần xóc đều thực phẩm hoặc cọ rửa sau khi chiên xong.

Nồi chiên không dầu có dung tích khoảng 1,3 – 2,2 lít, chiên cùng lúc khoảng 500-800g thực phẩm. Nhiệt độ cao nhất của nồi là 200 độ C và cho phép hẹn giờ chiên tối đa 30 phút. Thông thường món khoai tây chiên sẽ mất khoảng 15 phút còn đùi gà chiên sẽ mất khoảng 30 phút.





​*Có nên sử dụng nồi chiên không dầu*
Cái lợi lớn nhất của nồi chiên không dầu là món ăn sẽ không bị ngấm dầu mỡ do khi chiên không sử dụng dầu mỡ hoặc nếu có thì chỉ dùng rất ít, thậm chí món gà chiên sẽ còn tiết ra một ít mỡ đọng dưới khay chiên. Điều này sẽ có lợi cho sức khoẻ, nhất là những người muốn giảm cân hoặc đang bị các bệnh về tim mạch hoặc mỡ máu, tiểu đường, cao huyết áp.

*Mua nồi chiên không dầu ở đâu?*
Theo kinh nghiệm của ODRH, shopee là sự lựa chọn số 1 nếu bạn muốn mua được nồi chiên không dầu với giá rẻ. Hiện có rất nhiều thương hiệu sản xuất loại nồi chiên không dầu, mỗi thương hiệu đều có ưu và nhược điểm riêng.

ODRH giới thiệu tới bạn nồi chiên không dầu được bán chạy nhất trên shopee trong tháng 7/2018, Nồi chiên không dầu đa chức năng 8-in-1 Right 2.6L 1600W sản phẩm này đã bán được gần 1000 chiếc. Theo truyền thuyết kể lại thì hàng nào nhiều người dùng thì chắc là hàng đó tốt.
​


----------



## noichienkhongdau (27/2/20)

chuyên cung cấp các loại nồi chiên không dầu chính hãng giúp nấu ăn trở nên dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hết, hạn chế các tác hại của việc sử dụng quá nhiều dầu mỡ, hàng chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Qúy khách có nhu cầu mua hàng xin truy cập website: Bảng giá nồi chiên không dầu chính hãng, an toàn khi sử dụng, giá rẻ hơn


----------

